# Hello everybody



## LAM78 (Mar 9, 2008)

My name is Lee and i live in london, i am 29 and i have two mantids ,a dog, three cats, two millipedes and a tortoise. Unfortunatley it looks like my oldest mantis is about to die.


----------



## andy hood (Mar 10, 2008)

hi lee an welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome Lee from snowy OHIO! :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome cats are awsome


----------

